# Westell 6100 DSL Modem Connection Issues



## Captain_Luke (Jan 31, 2007)

Hey guys... I've got a Westell 6100 modem for my Verizon DSL service. Up until a few weeks ago, everything was fine, but recently my modem has been acting up and will randomly reset, essentially. The power never goes off to the unit and the Ethernet cable remains lit, but the DSL light will go out and the connection will have to be re-established. Sometimes it does it when the phone rings, but other times it will do it just out of the blue.

I spoke to Verizon and they told me it could just be a bad modem, so they sent me a new one. It was exactly the same as the other modem, but when I plugged it in, my Internet light was red and I couldn't establish a connection at all. Two and a half hours on the phone with Verizon tech support didn't get me anywhere, so I turn to you guys for help.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You have interior wiring issues. The phone ringing and resetting is a dead giveaway.

You need to first check *ALL* the devices plugged into the phone lines and make sure *ALL BUT* the DSL modem have filters.

If that doesn't do it, you may need to consider doing the wiring properly for DSL service.

Purchase a DSL splitter and install it at the telco service entrance. Run a direct line from the DSL port on the splitter directly to the DSL modem. Connect all of the other phone instruments to the telephone output of the DSL splitter. All of the DSL analog side wiring should be CAT3 or better twisted pair from the telco service entrance to the DSL/ADSL modem. You can use one of the twisted pairs in CAT5 cable if you have that on hand.

This is as good as it gets for DSL installations, and will usually solve in-house wiring issues.


----------



## CAROLINA JOE (Sep 19, 2006)

I have the same Westell 6100 and had the same issue. When I called Bell south they had me reset my IP's. Havent had anymore trouble (with modem)


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm having trouble with resetting an IP address fixing what seems to be an analog line side issue.


----------



## CAROLINA JOE (Sep 19, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> I'm having trouble with resetting an IP address fixing what seems to be an analog line side issue.


 lol, I don't know. Maybe they were just messing with me. I'm sure they could tell I didnt know what I was doing. But if my memory serves me They had me type my ip into browser and did search. Then reset. But I don't know. I've got so many things messed up here. Just saw the post and remembered having the same issue. Sorry John. Think I'll shut up now...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It might have just been part of the sequence you were following. Maybe the phase of the moon?


----------



## CAROLINA JOE (Sep 19, 2006)

...Probably the moon...LOL


----------



## Captain_Luke (Jan 31, 2007)

I appreciate your help guys, I really do, but now I've got other issues. I upgraded to Vista today, and, for whatever reason, my networks settings are all messed up, because now I can't view some websites. For example, I can log into MySpace, but I can't view any profiles or bulletins. I can go to Google and do a search, but I can't view some of the search returns. I almost didn't make it here, but a few refreshes later I finally made it. I'm running on the Westell 6100 modem I was telling you about earlier and my laptop is connected to my Netgear wireless router, but through a direct Ethernet connection. I have a sister who has a PC downstairs using a Belkin wireless adapter and she can access any website just fine with no issues at all, but for whatever reason, even with a direct connection, I can't access half the things I want to. On top of that, when I disconnect the Ethernet cable, I can't access any sites at all, but I know my adapter is on and I have my TCP/IP settings set to obtain the addresses automatically, and then if I try to reset the adapter in my laptop, I get an "IP Conflict" error, which I have no idea about at all. I'm in pretty poor condition over here. Can you help?


----------

